
New Hired Report Finds 9% Wage Gap in UK's Tech Sector - whitneyricketts
https://hired.com/gender-wage-gap-uk
======
mioelnir
> Women working in tech sales are offered roles with a median salary of 5%
> less than their male counterparts.

As a non-native speaker, this makes it sounds like they compare different
roles.

